# Where can I get screen printing training? PAP/Printa/Other?



## jen106 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I have a question about training. I have a basic (and I mean basic) working knowledge of screen printing. I can burn my screens, do multi-color jobs, and get some stuff done. However, it is a LOT of trial and error. How do I know what inks work best on what shirts? What mesh for what art? 

Has anyone gone through the Printa or PAP 4 day training? I know it can't cover everything, but the one day seminar I attended hardly even scratched the surface. Is there somewhere else that offers JUST training?

And no need to poo-poo either system...I've done lots of research and know the limitations. 

Thanks to all!
~jen


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Is there somewhere else that offers JUST training?


Training on those systems specifically, or screen printing training in general?

Ryonet offers screen printing classes here: Screen Printing Class, Screen Printing Training Course, Silk Screen Printing How To

Bill Hood also offers screen printing classes here: School of Screenprinting


----------



## Flagrant-T (Nov 11, 2009)

I've taken the Ryonet course in Portland. I thought it was excellent as an overview of everything. I think it also helps to go in having screen printed a little bit like it looks like you have done. That way, you know what questions to ask and what is giving you trouble. I think it is good for someone who's never printed before, but some of the awesome things I learned might go over the head of someone who's never printed. 

They have them in a lot of different cities, but I always wanted to check out Portland, so I used it as a mini-vacation too. Portland is an awesome city!


----------



## fc (May 25, 2008)

Jen,

I've attended the PAP training session. Out of the 4 days, probably 1 day was dedicated to screen printing. The other 3 days were used to cover such things as setting up and using the pad printer, setting up artwork in Corel, dealing with suppliers, sales and marketing.

My suggestion to you would be to look into a dedicated screen printing class as noted by Rodney. If you want info specific to the PAP unit, call their tech support.


----------



## jen106 (Jul 7, 2009)

thanks for the replies~


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

I've also gone to a couple Ryonet classes in Vancouver, WA (also referred to as the Portland locale..... )
Excellent education. You learn a ton.......they also do an advanced class.
There classes are taught by those who not only know the equipment, techniques, etc, but also are printers themselves, with many years of experience.


----------



## OnTheSand (Nov 25, 2008)

there is also the school of screen printing in austin texas I think they have classes elsewhere also bill hood is the instructor


----------



## Tribble (Jan 5, 2011)

We went to a two-day course at Lawson in St. Louis. Lawson sells inks, supplies, and a few set-ups. They were really great about giving us all the details, letting us get hands-on with equipment, and yet not pushing us to buy from them. We bought some supplies anyway -- some things we learned may be useful -- and avoided shipping charges while we were there. It was also really interesting to learn from our fellow classmates. I'd recommend it.


----------



## East End Ink (Feb 21, 2011)

There are lots of resources out there. Try posting specific questions on these boards and other screenprinting forums (which shall remain nameless). Impressions Magazine has had many good training articles over the years. Some industry websites also have tech articles that may help.


----------



## henry19 (Jan 31, 2013)

I am looking for any training center in screen printing and transfer in Florida. Any idea. Maybe other places?
Thank you. Henry


----------



## mmonk (Oct 23, 2011)

None in Florida. Ryonet told me last year they were working on getting here but still havent. Vastex does a course in PA I think.


----------



## scott8801 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm actually at the Vastex class as we speak. Day 1 of 3 just completed. So far it's been great. Can't wait till Day 2. Yes its in PA. I traveled up from FL.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Really dont think there's Transfer classes.

Here's a tip that will save you lots of money. Google whatever you don't know. 

You can also come back to this forum and search for whatever you're looking for.


----------



## nypdofficer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

I took the Ryonet course in New York for screen printing. It was a three (3) day course and we printed every single day. We learned about setup, artwork, printing, mesh count and many more. They even provide you with snacks and lunch. Everyone was super professional and took the time to answer every question. I would HIGHLY recommend the Ryonet course. 

Good luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

FYI... this post started almost 3 years ago. in the meantime PAP 
had had some hard times and within the last year the corporation that owned it sold to some of the original PAP folks... hard to say if they will makes it but they are trying. their marketing plan was okay about 10-15 years ago but for these times it seems over priced.


----------



## henry19 (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you for the answer


----------

